# Hot Water



## Badabing1981 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all.

I am the Director of Facilities at a healthcare facility. I recently had 2 new mixing vavles installed. One was installed in October (2") and I just recently had another one installed last week (1 1/4"). The one in October keeps the water in that area a steady 110*. The new one seems to work fine as long as there is a draw on it, but then drops back down to about 100* after a while. Installed a brand new recirculator pump on the line and saw that the previous one (which was 1") had an opening of only about 3/8" left on it after the corrosion. Since the area that we just installed the new mixing valve in only sees any real use in the morning for showers and evening for showers, during the day there is little to no use. This is when the temps seem to dip down. There are 52 rooms here, and each has it's own bath with shower. My plumber is telling me, because there is no use, that's why the temps keep dropping. Is this legit, if so, what can be done about it? If not... I'm guessing you'll tell me I need to check all my shower cartridges. Thanks for the help.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

